
Is Node.js Dying? - kasra_mp
https://www.geekyhacker.com/2020/05/19/is-node-js-dying/
======
NathanKP
Deno is highly unlikely to replace Node. Instead it will just inspire some
forward improvements in Node just like the node.js / io.js fork did back in
2014.

io.js was separate from Node for a while, had a few core passionate fans, but
didn't really see widespread adoption. It inspired node.js maintainers to do
better though and eventually the two projects merged together and Node became
better for it.

JS itself has been around for 24 years now and has gradually evolved over the
years with new keywords and functionalities to keep up with the times. Node
has done the same, and can easily adopt many of the things that Deno has.

~~~
http-teapot
If Deno could run popular node libraries as-is then it’d be an easy sell but
imo, except for security, the issues it solves doesn’t outweigh the cost of
migration, if possible at all.

~~~
NathanKP
Right. If io.js couldn't become popular enough to fully replace node.js even
with backwards cross compatibility with existing NPM packages then Deno is an
even harder sell.

------
breatheoften
I think Deno will eventually replace node in mindshare and deployment numbers.

What percentage of nodejs packages run on both node and the browser and do you
expect that number to go up or down over time?

If it goes up -- the percentage of node packages that run on deno also goes
up.

Code that runs in the browser is very valuable because it is an incredibly
widely deployed user eyeball platform ... the browser _is_ the center of the
javascript ecosystem -- and so there is already built-in pressure to migrate
from node to deno -- especially if/when deno's browser matching api
implementations become part of the compatibility testing matrix for a major
browser vendor (like chrome or firefox) ...

Deno will surf uphill on the ever rising value of browser compatibility until
projects are actively weeding out any dependencies which "run only on node".

Even given the huge dependency graphs of node applications -- you don't really
have to replace that many high level dependencies before you've migrated
yourself to deno ... -- and you will experience incremental benefit for
partial steps along the way as you do ...

------
BossingAround
No. Saved you a click.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
It's tough to be certain about anything, but I could see a future where URL-
syntax imports are absorbed by node. Whether or not Deno becomes a true
successor to Node will be predicated on businesses seeing a painful problem
(security) being solved by Deno.

In a world with Docker, encapsulating a node process to a limited file system
seems like an acceptable enough of a solution today (note: I am not a DevOps
person, there likely is more nuance here)-- it's challenging to assess if the
benefits of Deno outweigh the pain of migration.

Regardless of the outcome, all efforts to improve the server-side JavaScript
space are appreciated.

~~~
js4ever
Url import is already there [https://www.npmjs.com/package/require-from-
url](https://www.npmjs.com/package/require-from-url)

~~~
JMTQp8lwXL
Thanks for sharing --that is awesome the functionality exists-- but I meant
native support by the require command.

------
bryan_w
Oh no, HN is turning into slashdot

------
jagannathtech
is 'is node.js dying?' the new 'is php dying?' ?

------
bdcravens
Betteridge's law of headlines

